# Flexibility and Duribility. help? anyone?



## ShotoJon (Aug 30, 2011)

Im looking for a good way to stretch out my hips and legs. gotta get my kicks up ya know? but none of my usual stretches seem to be helping. also, when i do splits, my quads start cramping up making it very difficult to get down lower.

Also im looking for a healthy way to toughen my hands, arms, elbows, feet, knees, and shins, without permanently damaging myself. any advice? thank you


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 30, 2011)

ShotoJon said:


> Im looking for a good way to stretch out my hips and legs. gotta get my kicks up ya know? but none of my usual stretches seem to be helping. also, when i do splits, my quads start cramping up making it very difficult to get down lower.
> 
> Also im looking for a healthy way to toughen my hands, arms, elbows, feet, knees, and shins, without permanently damaging myself. any advice? thank you


Hips: Raise your Knee up to your Chest, like a Front Kick Chamber, only as High as you Can. Hold it 10 seconds, let go with your hands and hold it for another 10. Both Legs.
Turning/Roundhouse Type Chamber, Hold it 10 seconds, them keep it freely for another 10.
That will Strengthen your Hips.

Legs: Place one foot forward, and go into a Sort-Of front split, with the back leg bent, and the front leg straight, toes pulled back. Go low, but not fully to the ground. Stay about 10-20 CM over the ground between it, and your Groin. And do try to keep your Hips Squared.
Lean forward, placing your fingertips down, hold it 10 seconds. Based on the strain, either do it again, or go down to your Forehands. Hold it 10 seconds. If you did the fingertips, do that again. If you did the forehands, you can manage your Palms for 10 seconds. Come up, rest, do the other leg, then do both again.
For Side Splits, do a Regular Side Split as best you can, then come forward and rest on your Elbows. Hold it 20 seconds if you can, then push off the ground, pull your legs in, and shake em loose.

For Conditioning: Punch a Carpet with something Hard under it. NOT Full Power. It should hurt a bit after 15 or so though. Do 50 for each hand. Move on to a Brick wall of something after a few weeks/months.
Arms are best done with Pushups, or Air Punching with Weights.
Elbows are Easy. Just Elbow your Palm, killing Two Birds with One Stone.
Feet and Shins, Heavy Bag is best. Rolling a Stick up and down is also good, in 30 second increments.

Thats how ive always done it, and it works quite well.
However, if you want an overdetailed explanation of something, as a result of me perhaps understanding something as a result of knowing what it is already, feel free to enquire. There ought be done 4 days a week, with Weekends off, and at least one Weekday off.

Honestly, id also like to hear everyone elses methods.


EDIT: Ill also mention that im quite Stiff-Jointed. Hence why I can claim these to be Effective Overall


----------



## yak sao (Aug 30, 2011)

*


**Most people train for flexibility by doing static stretching, ie. trying to touch their chest to their leg while sitting on the floor, or any type of variation of that. The problem with that type of stretching is it doen't mimic the movement that you are stretching for, namely kicking.

To remedy this you should practice dynamic stretching.

first exercise: swing straight leg to the front as high as you can. Hold your outstretched arms out in front for a target.

second exercise : swing your leg out to the side stretching the inner thigh, again having your outstretched arm held out for a target.

third exercise : looking over your right shoulder swing your right leg to the rear as high as you can, torso will be inclined forward on this stretch. (And then repeat for left side)

IMPORTANT: warm up before doing these stretches. Many people think of streching as warming up, it's not. Run in place, do a stationary bike, jump rope, whatever to get a light sweat going and heart pumping a little, then perform these stretches. I do 3 sets of 10 of each stretch. Also don't try to go too far too fast. You may throw something out you'll want later. So progress slowly.

Then after your workout do the old fashioned static stretching as your cooldown.

Another tip. When kicking, practice slowly to bring more muscle memory into the kick instead of just relying on momentum.

Hope this helps. *​


----------



## wayneshin (Aug 30, 2011)

yak sao said:


> *
> 
> 
> **Most people train for flexibility by doing static stretching, ie. trying to touch their chest to their leg while sitting on the floor, or any type of variation of that. The problem with that type of stretching is it doen't mimic the movement that you are stretching for, namely kicking.
> ...


I was going to offer similar advice. At my age (48) I get far more benefit in maintaing my kicking ability through dynamic stretching rather than static (although I do a little of both) Take a look on youtube. Do a search on "Dynamic warm up" or "Dynamic stretching"


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 2, 2011)

One of my favorites is a two part stretch - place your feet 1.5x shoulder width apart and bend your knees. Then rest your hands on your knees and very gently apply outward pressure, spreading your hips. Hold for as long as is reasonable for your personal body type, then sit on the floor.

Put both knees up with your hands behind you in a supported sit-up position. Cross one leg over the other, balancing the raised leg on your knee around the middle of the calf. Lift your supporting foot off the floor and press your calf evenly towards your chest as you lean back. I use this to release some of the soreness after an intense kicking class.


----------



## Mr. Freebody (Feb 12, 2012)

Try www.mobilitywod.com it's got some great advice on flexibility and maintenance. Especially the hip flexers for kicking.


----------

